# Golden State Warriors Summer League Team



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Warriors Announce Summer League Roster.
http://www.nba.com/warriors/news/summer_league_roster_0703.html


Keith McLeod:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Jirii Welsch needs to show a lot this summer league if he expects the Warriors to have any confidence in him this coming season.


----------



## Skiptomylou12 (Jun 25, 2003)

why isn't logan in the team? yeah i agree this is very important for welsh and also zimmerman if he wants a roster spot this year


----------



## AirJrich23 (Jul 6, 2003)

*Thoughts on Warriors SPL Team*

Not so bad Summer League Roster. But I wonder where Logan is @? I thought he would be invited to battle Zimmerman, but instead we invited other guards I never heard of like Marvis "Bootsy" Thorton, Marlon Parmer, Keith McLeod, Ramel "Rock" Lloyd, and Nate Green. But lets see what they can do. We also brought in 3 big men and two familiar names: Jason Collier and Art Long. Anyways, I am expecting to see Mike Dunleavy, Jiri Welsch, Derrick Zimmerman, and Mickaël Pietrus lead the way and put up good #'s for this Summer League Team.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Goodluck with big man tomas from belgium, hope he plays good. Can anyone post here what he did after the games or something , i would appreciate it. 

Thanks and greetings from belgium


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I am going to watch the game tonight and will let you know if I see someone emerge as a keeper.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I am going to watch the game tonight and will let you know if I see someone emerge as a keeper.


you have NBA TV? Lucky b******. I need digital cable, satelite or direcTV to order it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*24/20 Warriors up after 1*

Jiri is exciting to watch and is helped by the high BB IQ possessed by Mike Dunleavy.

For the Lakers - Luke Walton has just as high if not higher BB IQ. He looks better than Pargo and Rush, to me!

That's it - so far. 
PS) I have directv and they have 2 games showing tonight - Plus I saw parts of LeBron's 2nd game earlier.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*53/45 Warriors up*

The 2nd quarter was fun as Rush got his shot going and Luke continued to impress.

Jiri & Mike D. play together so nicely. They are really a pleasure to watch. The Warrior rookie Pietrus - is it(?) looks like he will do all right!

Next game is Toronto with Bosh.

More later.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*83/79, Warriors up*

Dunleavy continues his great game, as did Jiri. Some new player got a couple buckets - Will something.

More later....


----------



## xtf (Jun 20, 2003)

Can somebody give me an impression how Pietrus played.
i cannot check it on www.proexposure.com because my firewall here at work forbids me the access to that site because of partial nudity.
can somebody post the boxscore and recap the game

Thx


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow...Logan actually played. 6 points on 3-6 shooting in 11 minutes.

Welsh can drive, but can he shoot...that is the question.


----------



## FaTaL (Nov 21, 2002)

welsh can drive past anybody but he doesnt have the hops to finish at the rim. 

he can shoot.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

if he hits the weights he can improve...he is more in the sarunis mold i think than a point.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I will tell you what*

Doesn't look like Mike D. will be a bust, in fact I can see him being
an All-Star this year.

Watching him tonight, he looks so much more confident and so smooth. What a beautifull stroke he has.

Also, Jiri is playing great and Pietrus looks like he can play the point.

All three are looking real good tonight.

9 out of 10 from the field so far early in the half.

On the other side, Grizzles Bell and Jones don't look so good.


----------



## INDY (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Bene,

Thanks for the update. Please post some stats when you get the chance. I'd also like to hear who is guarding Dunleavy. 

Thanks


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The score with 50-43 GS*

Mike D. has 16 points and Welsh has 14. D. Jones and Demarr Johnson is guarding Mike D.

Logon sucks BTW


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*At the half*

Jiri has 19 and Mike D. is no longer looking for his shot but getting
the rest of the players involved and has 17 points.

69-59 GS.

Logon sucks big time.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

So what's the deal with Logan? Can't shoot? Can't Pass? Can't Run? Too Slow? Bad D?

I was hoping that he would be a good addition as a pure point guard, but looks like so far he's not impressing anyone


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Process of elimination, Pietrus was the only player left for Warriors (7-11-03).
http://www.examiner.com/sports/default.jsp?story=sp.krueger.0711w


French draft pick Mickael Pietrus made his North American pro basketball debut (Picture) (7-10-03).
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=afp-basket_nba_pietrus&prov=afp


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Process of elimination, Pietrus was the only player left for Warriors (7-11-03).
> http://www.examiner.com/sports/default.jsp?story=sp.krueger.0711w
> 
> ...



In fact, I think it's more Pau-Orthez fellow Boris Diaw Riffiod (now with the Hawks) on the photo...


----------

